
Capitalism Killed Our Climate Momentum, Not “Human Nature” - novia
https://theintercept.com/2018/08/03/climate-change-new-york-times-magazine/
======
novia
This is a response to the New York Times story discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17661450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17661450)

------
chrisco255
So, thanks to billions of people coming out of poverty in China, Russia, etc
as a result of freer trade and the death of true communism...we have even more
pollution than ever before? Seems like a double sided thing.

I have a much more optimistic view of the future. I think that because more
people are connected, more technology is developing and spreading faster, that
we'll be able to move to renewable energy sources faster. The development and
maturity of China's manufacturing capabilities will help speed our transition
to renewable energy sources like solar.

~~~
jestar_jokin
I don't think renewable energy will solve all our upcoming issues, trying to
keep our current global population fed and living nicely. (Plastic
contamination of the biosphere, food production capabilities, deforestation
for farmland & renewable crops, climate migration, etc.)

------
lucas_membrane
Their brains were too large, and they died?

